# Grassy sound....bugs.....bugs.....bugs



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hit grassy sound today about 2 hrs before high tide. had a good breeze which didn't last long and then the swarms hit.    Water was a sheet of glass. Used clams, mackerel and squid......nada, nothing!!!!!!    . Gonna try later when it cools down.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Bugs suck
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
....... on folks who fish!


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

The very best stuff I have found to ward the suckers away is Jungle Juice sold at REI stores and their website.

It is 100% DEET so ya can't use it on kids.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks Sarge, I just talked to a buddy of mine who said the he and his brither limited out on striper at &th street on the beach!!!!


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

It has been hit or miss from what I've heard no matter where you are (of course, I'm cultivating a perfect "miss" season thus far no matter where I go  ).

Working too much, playing too little. Looking forward to NC in late June (not that I'll find great fishing there and then).


----------



## Sudsrat (Dec 25, 2005)

Spanish macs and blues should still be around Sarge.
Got somethin' good to toss to them  

Steve


----------

